# Cades Cove Sunrise



## Glenn (Feb 28, 2019)

Just a Cades Cove sunrise taken in late summer of 2018 on a day when there was no motorized traffic.


__
		https://flic.kr/p/2eTM2eb


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2019)

Glenn said:


> Just a Cades Cove sunrise taken in late summer of 2018 on a day when there was no motorized traffic.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2eTM2eb


One of the most beautiful places in the south!


----------



## natureman (Feb 28, 2019)

Great shot and no traffic.  I went there for the first time 3 years ago on an overcast winter day. Arrived at 1030am and was not expecting bumper to bumper traffic all through the park.  I was so disappointed I vowed never to give it another chance.  The park is definitely being overused which is sad due to its rich history and scenery.


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 28, 2019)

Glenn said:


> Just a Cades Cove sunrise taken in late summer of 2018 on a day when there was no motorized traffic.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2eTM2eb





Glenn said:


> Just a Cades Cove sunrise taken in late summer of 2018 on a day when there was no motorized traffic.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2eTM2eb



My family went there about every Summer to camp when I was a kid. Beautiful place. Great photo. Brought back a lot of memories.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> One of the most beautiful places in the south!


 It is certainly on the top 10 list.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 28, 2019)

natureman said:


> Great shot and no traffic.  I went there for the first time 3 years ago on an overcast winter day. Arrived at 1030am and was not expecting bumper to bumper traffic all through the park.  I was so disappointed I vowed never to give it another chance.  The park is definitely being overused which is sad due to its rich history and scenery.




Well I took this on a Saturday and they don't open the gates until 10:00 am or 10:30 am. So the loop is open to only bikes and foot traffic, but the bike traffic was just as bad if not worse than the cars. I walked the entire loop that day with my monopod, two DSLR's, lenses etc...

I was toast once I made it back out...


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 28, 2019)

Glenn said:


> Well I took this on a Saturday and they don't open the gates until 10:00 am or 10:30 am. So the loop is open to only bikes and foot traffic, but the bike traffic was just as bad if not worse than the cars. I walked the entire loop that day with my monopod, two DSLR's, lenses etc...
> 
> I was toast once I made it back out...


I think they do the same on Wednesdays too.
We love Cades Cove!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> One of the most beautiful places in the south!


Yeah, if you could get rid of the 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 idiots that have it clogged up all the time. Cataloochee is getting about as bad since they turned the elk loose.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 28, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yeah, if you could get rid of the 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 idiots that have it clogged up all the time. Cataloochee is getting about as bad since they turned the elk loose.



I agree...

Love Cataloochee as well and when the Elk go into Rut the place gets a bit too crazy. Last year the Park Rangers were a bit too feisty as well. Couldn't even go down some of the trails to hike in because they were "protecting me" from the Elk. I think this year I will just camp in the back country to grab my Elk film and photos.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 28, 2019)

Glenn said:


> I agree...
> 
> Love Cataloochee as well and when the Elk go into Rut the place gets a bit too crazy. Last year the Park Rangers were a bit too feisty as well. Couldn't even go down some of the trails to hike in because they were "protecting me" from the Elk. I think this year I will just camp in the back country to grab my Elk film and photos.


Several of my ancestors lived in Cataloochee. I still live just across the ridge from there. It used to be paradise. Now it's yuppie heaven traffic jam drive in movie every evening. Cataloochee is my favorite place on this planet, but it's getting loved to death. I miss the days of a true primitive campground with a couple pit toilets, no camping fee, and locals only staying there. Not meeting another vehicle going in and out. Fishing all day without encountering 150 folks in Orvis gear accompanied by guides.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 28, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Several of my ancestors lived in Cataloochee. I still live just across the ridge from there. It used to be paradise. Now it's yuppie heaven traffic jam drive in movie every evening. Cataloochee is my favorite place on this planet, but it's getting loved to death. I miss the days of a true primitive campground with a couple pit toilets, no camping fee, and locals only staying there. Not meeting another vehicle going in and out. Fishing all day without encountering 150 folks in Orvis gear accompanied by guides.




It is a wonderful place when the tourists aren’t there. Would love to explore the back country more.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 28, 2019)

Beautiful pic, I was over that way yesterday fishing Tremont. My grandfather use to tell me about walking to Cades Cove as a kid from the NC side. He'd stay at Spence Field Cabin along the divide. Every trip I take through the Cove makes me wish I was born 100 years earlier.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 1, 2019)

whitetailfreak said:


> Beautiful pic, I was over that way yesterday fishing Tremont. My grandfather use to tell me about walking to Cades Cove as a kid from the NC side. He'd stay at Spence Field Cabin along the divide. Every trip I take through the Cove makes me wish I was born 100 years earlier.


Yep.
You know, I have never fished Abrams Creek in the Cove. I need to get over there sometime. Do any good at Tremont?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Mar 1, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep.
> You know, I have never fished Abrams Creek in the Cove. I need to get over there sometime. Do any good at Tremont?



It was tough, and nearly impossible to wade because of the high water. I ended up catching 8 or 9 Rainbows high sticking weighted nymphs from the bank. On my way back, I stopped and fished lower Bradley Fork and caught several nice Browns. Once the campground opens it's hard to find a rock to stand on at Smokemont.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 1, 2019)

whitetailfreak said:


> It was tough, and nearly impossible to wade because of the high water. I ended up catching 8 or 9 Rainbows high sticking weighted nymphs from the bank. On my way back, I stopped and fished lower Bradley Fork and caught several nice Browns. Once the campground opens it's hard to find a rock to stand on at Smokemont.


Yeah, Bradley has some great fishing, but all the people keep them run under the rocks most of the time.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Mar 1, 2019)

Had to run these out of the rd in front of the Ocanaluftee visitor center Wednesday morning.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 1, 2019)

Pretty morning - well captured.


----------

